# DecisionOne Corporation Printer Repair EPSON Tech Service Company



## russntracy (Jun 5, 2015)

Has any else had questionable service from DECISION ONE CORP - EPSON go to repair company? I need a reputable company to repair our F6070 and the dealings with D1 is just disgusting!!

Here is my unfortunate exchange with Decision One:

EPSON repair service is severely lacking! They must have an exclusive contract with DECISION ONE CORPORATION to perform service on Epson wide format printers. 

I am a one man shop and my volume in February 2016 was at max 10-15 prints a day. My F6070 was about 18 months old at the time and started giving me poor print quality. Epson Tech Support had gone as far as they could before sending a Service Tech on Feb 6 2016. The print head was replaced. Larry tested, same prob & replaced another. Over a two week period Larry came out 4 or 5 times.

He was able to get a few good prints after several cleanings and tests- after a week the printer would begin banding again. Larry & I had convos from initial contact several times by cell phone. Our personal Tech called Epson but they were unable to get the printer up & running. I called Larry & left several messages, desperate for help.

On 4/12/16 I spoke w/ Vickie, A/R at D1 trying to collect $4500 for repair of our F6070. I told her I would not pay b6070 was never fixed. I gave Vickie our entire story and she sent an in-house email to "Deb", D1 4/12. 4/13 I was sent an email by Deb stating, "at no time should a customer call D1 direct, they must call Epson first. Mind you that each time we called Epson we would have to go through a series of tests, fix attempts & hrs of down time.

In the mean time we have irate clients, lost clients & lost revenue. By this time we were coming very close to our 90 day warranty work.

On 4/17 I sent Deb, D1 an email stating that I contacted Epson April 12 & 4/15h & I was still waiting to hear back from Epson. Vicki, A/R D1 followed up on 4/14 asking if I had called Epson. On 4/13 I spoke w/ Eric at Epson for approx 45 min. giving him all information on our circumstances. Eric understood that we were experiencing the same issues as we had in Feb. Our owner had to leave the office & wasn't able to talk with Eric further to fix the matter. Eric said he would contact us on the 4/15.

We had absolutely no confidence in D1's ability to help us. Nor did we feel that Epson was willing to do anything else for us.

9/1 Vickie called me again. I told her that the matter had never been rectified & the Epson F6070 was never fixed. At that time Vickie copied me on an e-mail that she sent to Mark, Director of Field Ops & Mike (? position) asking them if they would please contact us. 

Mark sent email, "The account appears to be in IL, therefore I will ask Steve to contact the client & have a discussion with her". Copying Steve on this e-mail.

As of 7/25 I am still waiting for the call.

I spoke with D1's Collection Agency who told me that D1 would drop our cost from $4500 to $4000 & again to $2250. I previously told Collections in Jan that D1 was welcome to come get their "expensive parts" because they have never fixed the printer.

My legal counsel suggested I offer the wholesale cost of the parts only & D1 should not profit from parts installed.

I pd the $2250 fearing further negative credit and just end this abhorrent situation.

Truly what a HORRIBLE company! HORRIBLE CUSTOMER SERVICE!!!

I urge any potential clients to think twice about using D1. Their lack of knowledge & cust serv on specialty equipment is false and this reflects negatively on your company also.  

I've come across several negative reviews on D1. EPSON, THIS IS DIRECTED SPECIFICALLY TO YOU - YOU SHOULD REALIZE THAT YOU ARE LOSING CUSTOMERS BECAUSE THE SERVICE THAT D1 IS A REFLECTION ON YOU. 

We have since purchased a MIMAKI TS300-1800 & MUTOH RJ900x. Both are superior printers. We purchased them both from AXIOM AMERICA but beware of purchasing from this company tech & repair & customer service is lacking. We had to go directly to Mimaki and Mutoh to help us and both companies sent out their techs, not a three party tech. I ALSO HIGHLY RECOMMEND INK JET PERFORMANCE - they are excellent in equipment sales and extremely knowledgeable with both Mimaki and Mutoh. They supply all needed equipment repairs and services with all supplies needed. Ed also talked us through a couple minor fixes with our printers!


----------



## Mayan Graphics (Oct 6, 2014)

They are Terrible. I am in Houston TX sure color S40600 64" 

Printer has an error "Plug in power cord #2 

They have replaced Print head - electrical board - and Ink bay

and it still doesn't work.

But the ones responsible is Epson. Because the techs have to follow the instructions from Epson experts that tell them what to replace.

Epson and D1 must have so type of contract were Epson has to give them a certain amount of hours per month to bill. Because they just wasting time swapping parts out guessing what could be the problem. 


Stay away from Epson products. Whats funny is I was about to purchase an Epson Direct to garment printer. I guess I will have to spend my money somewhere else.


----------



## Aunt Gin (Jun 11, 2015)

We had a similar experience. We have the SC F2000, the tech they sent spent 3 days @ $175/hr. After replacing the print head twice, (apparently the 1st new one was faulty), the damper and other parts, it was repaired but the tech had to follow instructions by phone all during that time. You would think they'd have some core charge or rebate or something. The tech said he had to return the original parts to Epson, that I couldn't keep them. Now it's down again (113e carriage error) and I've been trying to contact Epson but waited on hold for over an hour with no one answering. I won't have D1 send anyone. If epson wants to go through the steps and train someone over the phone on my printer, they might as well do it with me. I'm not sure what to do. Service sucks and definitely won't buy another.


----------

